# soft water



## grow123 (May 28, 2008)

I have a soft water treatment system and was wondering if that was the cause of salt buildup on my eft system. I have the plant in rockwool surrounded by hydroton pebbles. The pebbles seem to have salt buildup on them. Is this caused by my soft water treatment??
I keep my ppm around 400 for seedlings and ph about 5.7

your resonse is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

It's very possible. Those systems use salt to clean the water so that could be your problem. Try buying water and seeing if that helps. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 28, 2008)

water softeners are no good usually. like smoke said they use manufactured salts to filter wtater.

u can use a cheap brita filter that attaches to ur sink or hose

only 20 bucks and works great, i just buy a new 1 every 3-4 months. drops my ppm dramatically i would recomend u go that route


----------



## grow123 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the responses! Even if I let the soft water set for 24hrs do you think that is enough time to evaporate the salt in the water?? Propably not huh?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2008)

If the water softener was installed by industry standards, the softener is supposed to bypass the outside hose bibs (it costs too much and kills your lawn and plants) and the kitchen cold water (most people do not like the taste of soft water).  Check the outside faucets and the kitchen cold.  I'm sure you can taste the difference between the hard and soft water.  Be sure to check the ppm of your untreated water.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 30, 2008)

not alot ull get out of letting it sit. chlorine will evaporate and some salt, but they are manufactured to be soluable and bind with water molecules ya kno.

do what goddess said, and maybe buy a filter and hook up to the water line before it hits the softener. you prolly just gotta try a wholle bunch of stuff and just keep testing ur water to see where its at


----------



## grow123 (May 31, 2008)

So it would be best to use the untreated hose water and maybe a brita filter then properly calibrate ph and ppm? Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## Tater (May 31, 2008)

Or if you got about 200 bucks you can get a RO system or if you got 400 GE has a new one that is portable and fits under your sink and RO's your water on demand.  No reservoirs.  Thats the one I'm going to purchase.


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 1, 2008)

Tater is on it.  Go with the RO unit.  You get a very low ppm and all the water softener salts have been filtered out.  They are a little pricey but cheaper overall than hauling water from the store when you add in fuel and time.  They do require some maintenance with new filter cartriges if you are using a lot.   I use my ppm meter to keep an eye on the water and when it starts to creep up, I switch the filters.  Mine has a bypass hose that comes out from under the sink with a check valve on it that makes it easy to fill up jugs rather than trying to wedge them under the faucet in the sink.  Check for that if you are buying one.  Most have that option I think but some may not.  Ebay is the cheapest.  Look for Water General.


----------



## POTUS (Jun 1, 2008)

grow123 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for all the responses! Even if I let the soft water set for 24hrs do you think that is enough time to evaporate the salt in the water?? Probably not huh?


 
Think of "The Great Salt Lake". The water all evaporated and left the salt behind.

When water evaporates, it's mostly just the water that does so. The solids that are suspended or dissolved in the water become more and more concentrated until the solids are all that are left.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2008)

My major problem with an RO is the amount of water it wastes--they put about 4 gallons of water down the drain just to make one gallon of RO water.  Test the PPM of your untreated water and make sure that you need an RO before you buy one.  Cartridge filters will only filter out so much of the "stuff" that is in water--suspended solids can be filtered, but not those in solution.


----------



## grow123 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks again for the responses!

A quick thought... I had a good rain last night that filled 4- 5 gallon buckets. I checked the ph which was around 7-7.5 and the PPM was Zero. Would rain water be sufficient to go into the Flood & Drain after properly calibrating it?


----------



## Tater (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey I that sounds like a good idea, but I don't know for sure.  I don't see why it wouldn't be though.  As long as the buckets and what not it collected in were clean.  Wouldn't want to be feeding your babies with contaminated water.  But they are meant to live outside.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jun 1, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My major problem with an RO is the amount of water it wastes--they put about 4 gallons of water down the drain just to make one gallon of RO water. Test the PPM of your untreated water and make sure that you need an RO before you buy one. Cartridge filters will only filter out so much of the "stuff" that is in water--suspended solids can be filtered, but not those in solution.


 
i like carbon better :yeahthat:


----------

